# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Ηλεκτρόλυση;

## georgiospap

Καλημέρα,
Τα 2 ΤΑΦ που φαίνονται στη φωτογραφία είναι σε κύκλωμα καλοριφέρ και αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι τα σημάδια αλλοίωσης/σκουριάς που διακρίνονται.
Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας αν θα πρέπει να αλλαχθούν ή ότι άλλο.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vasilllis

H σκουρια που φαινεται ειναι απο τις συνδεσεις των εξαρτηματων και οχι απο ηλεκτρολυση.

----------


## georgiospap

Άρα να μην τα πειράξω;


> H σκουρια που φαινεται ειναι απο τις συνδεσεις των εξαρτηματων και οχι απο ηλεκτρολυση.

----------

